# Do the blaupunkt stereos differ in 04-06 Gtos?



## Dwoodard (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a 2006 gto and the stereo was not working. So i purchased one off of ebay. I installed it and it required a code to turn on. So I took it to the dealership to have them get the security code. They told me that I had a 2004 blaupunkt stereo and it would not work in my 2006 gto. Are they correct or what's the problem?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

no, it will work. You just need the code for the 04. Get the vin to the 04 and the dealer should provide the code.


----------



## Bulls729 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dwoodard said:


> I have a 2006 gto and the stereo was not working. So i purchased one off of ebay. I installed it and it required a code to turn on. So I took it to the dealership to have them get the security code. They told me that I had a 2004 blaupunkt stereo and it would not work in my 2006 gto. Are they correct or what's the problem?


I found this for you from the "other" GTO Forum, it shows how to get the code without the VIN.

How To Get The Radio Code Without the VIN


----------



## Silver06GTO (Feb 14, 2011)

*Blaupunkt stereo just quit*

Have any of you had this trouble? My stereo would freeze overnight (I assume that it did, anyway) when the temps got below 25 or so F, and would require about 10-15 minutes of driving to come back on. On Friday, it quit altogether. It's a 2006 GTO 6 liter/6 speedm with the Blaupunkt stereo in it. Any ideas on this?


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

Silver06GTO said:


> Have any of you had this trouble? My stereo would freeze overnight (I assume that it did, anyway) when the temps got below 25 or so F, and would require about 10-15 minutes of driving to come back on. On Friday, it quit altogether. It's a 2006 GTO 6 liter/6 speedm with the Blaupunkt stereo in it. Any ideas on this?


Ive read about several ppl on another forum that has had this problem, However I just looked and seems to the replacing it is the only solution.


----------

